# Photo cards



## andy1987 (Feb 6, 2010)

hi

Gentlemen I need your opinion.

I have a large batch of these cards that I can be useful to them.

I have about 2 tons of this type

Photo 09. are three pin, cut a part. whole piece is gold?


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 6, 2010)

most likly it's not pure gold in pic 09.

thos boards seems to me like low grade stuff, PM wise... but it's hard to tell with this view... do you know where did they came from?


----------



## flankdrive04 (Feb 6, 2010)

looks like old Communication (radio) gear to me..


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 6, 2010)

The bottom two boards are from old monitors, the last one looks like and IBM 8514-15 chassis to me.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 6, 2010)

Dang Steve - you're old!! :lol: 

I sold a ton of those 8514's in the day and the 8514/A cards as well. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Guys,
Does anyone know if you can use one of the power supplys from a monitor for high voltaged DC? If so please PM me or something to walk me through it.

Does anyone know what the voltage would be? If it is not at least 10Kv it will knot do me any good.

thanks
jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 6, 2010)

If you don't mind what are you trying to do ?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2010)

Electro static filter to seperate plastic particles from metal particles.

Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/electricityhighvoltage.htm


----------



## Scott2357 (Feb 6, 2010)

James,

Yes you can, but probably not practical. They usually are fed by 400-1000V on the primary input which you'l have to generate by other means. Each flyback module design works a little different and there are several control and status pins that have to be dealt with to work properly. At the very least you'll need a schematic and some good electronics knowledge to figure out how to run it. They are circuit limited to 12-28Kv depending on the model because >30Kv can generate X-rays within the CRT. Although X-ray exposure is usually not a problem when running higher voltages without a CRT, ozone is a possible hazard. It's great to patch that big hole in the sky but not so good to breath in quantity. Better off finding something more simple like in Aflac's link.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2010)

I was hoping I could just pull the boards out of a CRT and use the anode wire and ground from them, build a housing with controls and proper grounding.

I did some looking and found some schematics that I think I can make work, I just have to find one of the triplers, seems if I take a old CRT appart there should be one in there.

I just may build a large plex box with a van de graf, electrostatic seperator
and raw material contained within.

The box is so I can pump out all the air to keep my charge from dissapating when the humidity is high.

Jim


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 6, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cockcroft%E2%80%93Walton_generator


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 6, 2010)

james122964 said:


> Electro static filter to seperate plastic particles from metal particles.
> 
> Jim



Have you considered a neon sign transformer or a plasma globe power supply. These are pretty much just a high voltage source.

Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 6, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> Dang Steve - you're old!! :lol:
> 
> I sold a ton of those 8514's in the day and the 8514/A cards as well. 8)



I've repaired a ton of them back in the day.

Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 6, 2010)

lazersteve said:


> james122964 said:
> 
> 
> > Electro static filter to seperate plastic particles from metal particles.
> ...



Aren't those ac. I think he's looking for pure dc current.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2010)

I got shocked by one of the neon sign transformers when I was about 16 building a CO2 laser.

We also found that it is real good for getting worms out of the ground, they do not live long after though, but still good for catfishing.

I like that capacitor and diode set up, do not understand how it multiples the voltage, but seems easy enough to build and I do not need to supply current just the electric field potential..

Thats for posting that link, I had no idea there was a way to do that which did not involve transformers in some way.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Feb 6, 2010)

high voltage capacitor and diode, voltage multiplyer's need an AC input usually a transformer.


----------



## andy1987 (Feb 6, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> most likly it's not pure gold in pic 09.
> 
> thos boards seems to me like low grade stuff, PM wise... but it's hard to tell with this view... do you know where did they came from?



the first two. are old communication


----------



## andy1987 (Feb 6, 2010)

james122964 said:


> Electro static filter to seperate plastic particles from metal particles.
> 
> Jim



where can I get this machine. you can talk a little more about this machine and its functions


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2010)

andy1987 said:


> james122964 said:
> 
> 
> > Electro static filter to seperate plastic particles from metal particles.
> ...



Well, it has 2 rotating drums of non conductive material and two corona discharge electrodes. There is one drum above the other and the material feed down onto the first drum the static charge causes the plastics to stick to it, the metals are attacted but as soon as the touch they become like charged and are repelled off. there is 3 zones, metals, mixed (particles with metal and plastic) then plastic, the top drum is high voltage 20kv + this works better for larger particles

the bottome drumis fed from the middlings on the top drum and operates at a lower voltage 10-15kv to better seperate the smaller particles into the 3 zones stated above.


I do not know were to get this machine, that is why I want to build one.

I am setting up to start an electronics recycling business (part time) sometime this spring.

This is supposed to be able to concentrate metals from ground up pcb boards to metal by 90 percent.

this and a induction furnace are the last two pieces of equipment I am in need off.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Feb 6, 2010)

don't old copier machines work off a similar principle?

http://www.corotec.com/techinfo/basics.PDF
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_discharge
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_breakdown
http://rabi.phys.virginia.edu/1060/2009/slides/xerogra
phic_copiers.2.0.pdf
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6V02-4KWJYW4-1&_user=10&_coverDate=04%2F30%2F2007&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_searchStrId=1196515100&_rerunOrigin=google&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=2ad48100fe0898c6b49907ee140f846b
http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5676318/description.html
http://freepages.pavilion.net/jeremys/home.htm

this could go on and on, internet is full of this stuff.


----------



## andy1987 (Feb 8, 2010)

james122964 said:


> andy1987 said:
> 
> 
> > james122964 said:
> ...



the truth is very interesting to build this machine. I will seek more information for the construction.

I am buying at a low price all kinds of cards. and my idea is to make all processes and then sell the metal.

but in my country is very expensive light. you think that this machine is profitable in my country

thank you very much


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the fellows in the residential HVAC department looking for a old hydrostatic filter, I think I could use the parts from it.

Jim


----------



## Chumbawamba (Feb 10, 2010)

The first two boards are controllers from a UPS (Uninterruptable Power Supply, i.e. battery back-up system). I know this for a fact because I scrap lots of UPS'. The first is definitely from a small APC unit (400VA or smaller). The best part on them are the relays, which will have silver contact buttons. Small, but gather up enough of them and you got yourself a small pile of refinable silver. The rest is just base metal fodder: coils, transformers, aluminum heatsinks, etc.


----------

